
Free: a Tactic, not a Business Model - python_kiss
http://gigaom.com/2007/03/13/free-a-tactic-not-a-business-model/
======
paul
Accepting credit cards: a Tactic, not a Business Model

Obviously "free" is not a complete business model, but how blind do you have
to be to keep repeating these silly anti-free arguments despite the
overwhelming success of many businesses based of free things? (Google,
television, etc)

If you can build a product that will get a lot of users and has low per-user
costs, then free is an excellent option and almost inevitable (because you
will face competition from free). On the other hand, if your product has
limited appeal or high costs, then you probably need to charge.

